# "AEROGEL JACKETS"



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm looking for an extra warm and light-weight jacket and found these. Anyone have experience with them?









OROS Technology | Patented SOLARCORE® Insulation


NASA’s nearly weightless aerogel technology is the foundation of our patented SOLARCORE® insulation. This earth-shattering material combines the otherworldly lightness and thermal properties of aerogel with the flexibility of foam to create the warmest, zero-bulk gear on the planet.




www.orosapparel.com













Clearance


Winter won’t wait so neither should you. Get it while it's warm and save big on these clearance styles from OROS.




www.orosapparel.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm looking for an extra warm and light-weight jacket and found these. Anyone have experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what they cost, they should be bullet proof as well as warm.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> For what they cost, they should be bullet proof as well as warm.


And they should last a few generations of wear.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My cold weather clothing is made of natural material, especially wool. Man-made, petroleum-based materials will fail you. All I can say about clothing made of man-made materials is never get close to a fire and hope that you never are soaked with water.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

layers , layers , 3 is usually good

it all depends how cold you need to go

absolutely a wool cap and only wool , acrylic just makes you sweat

base layer is much more important than many people give it credit for

this is where the poly can work I have sweat right through this stuff and it dries very quick , you stink but it dries and keeps warm Work n' Sport Men's 3.0 Expedition Weight Poly Fleece Bottoms, Brown, L - XBL9391-225-L | Blain's Farm & Fleet

and top Work n' Sport Men's 3.0 ECWS Poly Fleece Crew - XBL9389-225-2X | Blain's Farm & Fleet

but before you sweat through shed layers and adjust 

the next layer can be a sweat shirt or sweater what I find about sweaters is they are porous enough that they need a wind breaking layer that doesn't need to be anything fancy.
for work clothing I often go with a hooded sweat shirt I like these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IZWUAQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
the hooded sweatshirt helps keep the neck covered even if your not using it as a hood
I like quilted flannels as a good layer to add or subtract also

if it is windy or colder I would add a set of bibs before adding any more top layers

if you are a small size mil surplus can be had cheap and it is generally quite durable , not light but durable

I was out cutting wood at 10 degrees the other day with a steady breeze maybe 5-10 it was fairly constant and I was at the edge of a field that was open a mile to the north where the wind was coming from.

for gloves I run oversize leather chore gloves with wool GI liners they can generally be picked up for about 7 dollars at a surplus store.

when you first get out there your likely to be cold but get working and then you need to shed a layer , start to slow down put a layer back on

I know places like to sell people on the idea of a nice warm coat but a coat should be more of a shell that you can layer stuff up under

at 10 I had
base layer of the poly stuff I put links to
wool socks with my steel toe boots
canvas overalls
pull over hooded sweat shirt the type posted above
I was still a little cold so I had another hooded zip up sweat shirt because my son grabbed my quilted flannel out of the truck because he was cold
I had my saw chaps on over my pants
leather gloves with liners
I didn't have my wool cap on because I had my forestry helmet on with my ear muffs down for warmth and hearing protection I can't get my helmet on over my cap my head is too large I can barley get the helmet on without a cap

if i wasn't going to be moving as much I would add bibs

I would say most people would benefit from a pair of insulated bibs more than a winter coat they just don't know it


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Pete I am so grateful for the information you posted. In my hours of research I find much agreement with what you do, i.e. the diverse layers and materials/reasonings therefor.

Conclusion thus far is that the base layer needs to be something that wicks moisture away from the body (loose fitting but not too lose) like a wool or polyester .. similar to the one found here WOMEN'S LIGHTWEIGHT BASELAYER MOCK TOP Problem here is that I would probably need a medium > large size and I didn't see that size being available with this specific item.

I looked at Merino wool but it was terribly expensive!

Then the 2nd layer mostly to stay warm/cool/whatever and the 3rd layer to protect against weather conditions, i.e. wind, rain, etc.

I was thinking the "coat" (top layer) would need to be something special; but what I'm concluding is that it is the first 2 layers that may be even more important.

Pete, what are "insulated bibs"? I see! You are talking about coveralls .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Insulated bibs are not coveralls. Insulated bibs are just like bib overalls, no sleeves. By not having sleeves they allow you to dress up or down depending on your comfort and core temperature. Insulated bibs are used to keep your legs warm.









Heartland Insulated Washed Duck Washed Bib Overall


Superior Comfort and Durability!




www.berneworkclothes.com





A couple years ago, hubby bought me a pair of insulated bibs. I can't say enough aboit how great they are for keeping your legs warm. My legs get cold easily which causes a lot of pain and discomfort. If I wear the bibs over a pair of sweat pants my legs do not get cold and sore. Sometimes I wear a hoodie and a coat over the bibs, sometimes just the hoodie.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Danaus29 thank you so much for that information. (The terms "coveralls" and "overalls" are the same to me as neither have sleeves.) The difference in what you are saying and what I was thinking is that the "bibs" are insulated like are the legs. So they look alike but the "insulated" are better for your legs. Like you, my legs do get cold as I never "layer" what I put on them. Gonna go over and look at the URL you gave. Thanks

After looking: The only "insulated" ("lined") bibs I found on that site were for men. Have no idea what size I would wear if I bought something made for a man........ (

I'm finding so much inconsistencies on the net. Gives concern about ordering anything I cannot touch.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm curious to see how the technology develops and becomes affordable. I'm rarely an early adopter on expensive new tech when there's plenty of viable and affordable alternatives. Remember when poly fleece was super high-tech and expensive? Now it's cheap walmart pajama pants and throw blankets. Wake me up when I can get an aerogel vest for <$100.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what are we talking temperature range here @motdaugrnds what is your coldest day ?

I seem to recall your around VA or WV approximately so a very cold day in January is around 10 degrees? but your mostly looking for 20-40 type clothing ?

not at all uncommon to see some one here walking around with insulated bibs/overalls and a hooded sweatshirt doing chores they have a coat to put over if needed but you get a lot more movement with out having another layer on your arms 

bibs also help with that cold wind in your crack or shirt layer pulling up on you 

in order for wicking fabric to work it has to lay against your skin , not tight but not baggy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there are different weights of insulated bibs but this might be a good start https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...uilt-lined-insulated-bib-overall?cm_vc=-10005

if you have a tractor supply around these can ship to store you can order them try them on then return what doesn't fit before you even leave the store.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Digitalis said:


> I'm curious to see how the technology develops and becomes affordable. I'm rarely an early adopter on expensive new tech when there's plenty of viable and affordable alternatives. Remember when poly fleece was super high-tech and expensive? Now it's cheap walmart pajama pants and throw blankets. Wake me up when I can get an aerogel vest for <$100.


ahh first nations (Rez) el cheapo snow pants 3 pair of Walmart fleece pajama pants and a pair of oversized track pants for their wind breaking ability this i what I hear is the cheap way and you can often get all of it at the thrift store.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Pete you're correct in that we live in VA and the lowest temp here has been only around 10 degrees. However, what I'm thinking about has nothing to do with where I now live but where I just might be when needing to survive the outdoors. (No we are not on the verge of losing our home as it is completely free of debt, has an excellent water well and, though not secluded, is far enough out of the cities to feel safe from most negative human interaction.)

Right now I'm leaning toward "bib" overalls with the insulation which will provide a good layer for my legs, under garments that not only wick moisture and dry well but do not make me itch if I should decide to sleep in them, a few "layer" materials (no cotton) to help regulate body temp when weather flucturates, a wool cap, a quality windbreak/jacket that protects from all kinds of weather, shoes that are sturdy enough for possible rock climbing and/or brush and comfortable enough to wear all day, and gloves that help keep my frost-bitten fingers from hurting. After this would be a sleeping bag/pad/blanket, a backpack my old bones can actually carry around and some type of shelter that weighs nothing yet protects from everything. ROFL Too much to ask?

In case you and/or others are still curious as to my interest, let it suffice for me to say my son and are are "Spiritual Israelites" and know our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ will be returning soon; and prior to His return we expect some harsh times for those who follow His teachings above that of the world, especially when it comes to the Ten Commandments. (You see? The "blue laws" have been on the law books all over the USA for many years; they just have never been inforced. Yet when they are enforced..as the pope attempted to do last year.., though they will not affect those of use who are not still among the work force as much as those who are, we know things will not stay as peaceful as they are now.) So we prepare as best we can (spiritually as well as physically) and rely on our Heavenly Father to cover what we could not get done...as He has all my life (with the latest being the care of my mother and the car accident where the medical doctor was in awe as to why David and I were not dead).

Thanks for the reminder that a "wicking" piece of clothing needs to be against the skin and not baggy in order to work well............and next time we're in Tractor Supply I'll check out what they might have in the way of lined/insulated bib overalls.  The URL you gave here shows the item made of "sanded 100% cotton duck"; and all I've read about survival clothing states never to take "cotton"....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ahh yes "cotton kills" is the statement

this has a lot to do with cotton long under ware holding the sweat and not working like wool that stays warm or wicking material that dries fast.

you get worked up climbing a hill say you get a sweat going because you didn't manage your layers while working harder , with your base layer now wet and holding the moisture it is a conductor and not an insulator.

if your interest is not in chore clothing , then yes the lighter weight more "technical" as they call it is a good way to go still layers

if farm chores in the cold are the job then then cotton duck holds up much better to the abrasion and your never far from the house should you get soaked

in the S&EP side of things two is one and one is none so having a spare is important as is knowing how to improvise with things readily available.

there are many living in the Siberian wilderness that are basically wearing old RU uniforms , so layers and knowledge.

you might also look at ice fishing clothing the float bibs and coats , if you want extreme warm , water resistance and durable to kneel on the ice a lot they are specific built for it

one of my wifes co-workers a woman who filled heating oil tanks on the coldest days of the year went to the ice fishing bibs for her warmth 

not sure you will find quite what your looking for in VA you might need a trip farther north or order online.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@motdaugrnds, I linked to Berne because that is the brand I found that fit me. Right now the insulated bibs aren't in season and will be harder to find, if any stores still have them. I went to 5 stores and tried on several brands before finding a pair that fit and that I could put on over my swollen hip. The search took a few days, I get clothes frustrated easily because nothing fits well.

If I was concerned about long term outdoor exposure I would look into getting some wool or wool blend pants or leggings. Of course you would need some nylon tights under the wool to keep it from itching so much. I got the bibs for use around the house, not long term exposure. 

Our local park system had a winter hike activity where you earn an embroidered patch for hiking a certain number of parks. The first walk I didn't wear the bibs. My legs got chilled and I had a difficult time getting back to the car because they hurt so bad. After that I wore the bibs. No more pain, no more spending 12 hours trying to rewarm my hips and legs. Those pants made a HUGE difference!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wouldn't wearing nylon under wool defeat the "wicking" of the wool? (Thinking about base layering here...)


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Wouldn't wearing nylon under wool defeat the "wicking" of the wool? (Thinking about base layering here...)


the new synthetic wicking fabrics do it through a capillary action it draws the moisture from one side to the other.

not sure how much it effects it I don't have that much wool besides the hats my wife makes for me and my glove liners and a few blankets


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> @motdaugrnds, I linked to Berne because that is the brand I found that fit me. Right now the insulated bibs aren't in season and will be harder to find, if any stores still have them. I went to 5 stores and tried on several brands before finding a pair that fit and that I could put on over my swollen hip. The search took a few days, I get clothes frustrated easily because nothing fits well.
> 
> If I was concerned about long term outdoor exposure I would look into getting some wool or wool blend pants or leggings. Of course you would need some nylon tights under the wool to keep it from itching so much. I got the bibs for use around the house, not long term exposure.
> 
> Our local park system had a winter hike activity where you earn an embroidered patch for hiking a certain number of parks. The first walk I didn't wear the bibs. My legs got chilled and I had a difficult time getting back to the car because they hurt so bad. After that I wore the bibs. No more pain, no more spending 12 hours trying to rewarm my hips and legs. Those pants made a HUGE difference!


maybe 10 years or so ago my wife's Aunt got married to uncle J he had been the custodian at he school she had worked for for 30 years , he finally was convinced to buy a pair of snow pants in his 70s and I remember the first big snow storm after he got them and a new toro snow blower , he said I can't believe I spent all those years doing snow removal at the school freezing all day why didn't I ever buy a pair of snow pants , all the kids on the playground had them and were not cold
still doing hos own snow removal now at 85 
he was just amazed by the difference


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Pete. Gonna look into "snow pants"......... Thinking those would be an "outer" layer.............


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks Pete. Gonna look into "snow pants"......... Thinking those would be an "outer" layer.............


just a different name for insulated bibs , but typically in synthetic material now , worn by skiers so they can be found in good movable material for lots of body sizes and shapes they do make some that are just pants to the waist and not bibs but bibs are most common and do a better job of not getting a cold wind up your backside.

Kids and wear snow pants, Ski patrol wears ski pants , snowmobile riders wear snow suits all typically 2 piece top and bottom coat and bibs and farmers wear insulated bibs , potato pototo , tomato, tomoto all variations on the same thing insulated outerwear


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Thanks Pete. They sure know how to confuse a customer...........

So actually what I'm looking for is not a "name" per se but an item (pants with a bib that are insulated with something other than cotton). Yeah?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Wouldn't wearing nylon under wool defeat the "wicking" of the wool? (Thinking about base layering here...)


Nylon is a wicking material also. 

I have slept under wool blankets. I have no plans on wearing wool next to sensitive skin areas.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes a pant that come up and covers the chest and back that is insulated


Danaus29 said:


> Nylon is a wicking material also.
> 
> I have slept under wool blankets. I have no plans on wearing wool next to sensitive skin areas.


Marino wool and the coarse wool of a blanket are too very different things that share a name and animal origin.

think of the softest fur you have ever felt on a dog vs the coarsest wire hair both dog but so so different

if you weren't told something was Marino you might think it a high quality cotton or linen but slightly different


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes but look at that high price Marino puts on its products..............


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

I don't completely rule out cotton in the cold. It's a comfortable base layer.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yes but look at that high price Marino puts on its products..............


Marino isn't a brand there are brands that use the name Marino for part of thier product name 

Marino is a breed of sheep that the fine soft fiber wool comes from.

Ragg wool is the typically coarse 2 strand yard formed typically on a nylon thread for greater strength.

Alpaca wool as it would sound like comes from the south American animal the alpaca it also has a fine soft fiber that is soft next to the skin and extremely light weight and warm.

my wife is a armature fiber artist so we have so much wool and I have learned some about the many types of wool and weights of wool 

my favorite hat wool is a wool alpaca blend I believe the wool part is Marino it is extremely soft 

I understand there is some serious cost to Marino wool base layer clothing , I myself wear the work and sport poly I posted in an earlier thread they are bad enough a top and bottom are 25 each so your wearing 50 dollars in under ware before you even wear anything else but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

$25 for soft wool under pants that don't itch is pretty cheap. I paid $10 for sweat pants that aren't warm and don't block the wind. Jeans cost $20 if you go with the cheap ones.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> $25 for soft wool under pants that don't itch is pretty cheap. I paid $10 for sweat pants that aren't warm and don't block the wind. Jeans cost $20 if you go with the cheap ones.


the ones I posted that are 25 are not Marino wool but polypro Work n' Sport Men's 3.0 Expedition Weight Poly Fleece Bottoms, Brown, S - XBL9391-225-S | Blain's Farm & Fleet
, they do hold up I have 5 pair and probably wear them most days mid Nov-April some of the pairs are several years old I am starting to get small holes in a couple of the older pairs but mostly from thorns that also left a hole in my leg that healed 

really considering I wear them 150 or so days a year and get 5-6 years $25 /150 I am looking at about 12-15 cents a wear which isn't bad at all I figure any clothing you can get down to close to 10 cents a wearing is very good stuff for the price.

you are looking more like 55-65 a pair for Marino wool long under ware that is each piece so easy 110 dollars for a set some of it 70-80 dollars a piece


----------

